# Computer virus...dammit



## prawn_86 (2 June 2007)

hi all,
im after some help, my computer seems to have had a virus for while now, but after running full AVG, ad-aware and Spybot scans it still would not pick anyhting up.
now my computer fails to start up with it getting to the XP screen and then the bar at the bottom just continually scrolling across but it never going further than that.
i have restarted in safe mode previouslyand then restarted again and it acted noraml again for another couple weeks, but now it doesnt even want to start in safe mode.
should i try to reinstall windows? any other ideas out there? as i really dont want to have to format it if it can be avoided.
cheers


----------



## disarray (2 June 2007)

it might not be a virus man. it could be bad sectors on your hard drive, it could a driver problem, it could be a hardware failure somewhere else. blowing the whole thing away on a rebuild might not actually do you any good if this is the case.

if it is a virus check this AVG page, it gives you some bootable utils to clean it off

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/8/lng/us/tpl/v5

it also might be worth running an AVG anti-rootkit

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/39798/lng/us/tpl/v5

you do have a data backup yes? good.

options (depending on how good you are with computers) -

1. take it to a computer shop. shell out $80 or whatever to get it fixed (its tax deductible if you trade with it)

2. get a second HDD and install windows on that, then plug the old hdd in as a secondary and copy the data off

3. is your disk partitioned? i like making 2 partitions on my machines with the operating system on C: and the data on D:, so if worse comes to worse you can just blow away the C: partition and rebuild that, leaving the data intact.

4. check out norton ghost or something as well and create an image of your pc once its fixed / rebuilt. so if disaster strikes again you just reimage it.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 June 2007)

yeh all the important data is backed up so thats not really a problem.
i guess i just have to hope it will start in safe mode, otherwise i cant really do anything can I?
or will it work if i put my XP CD in before startup and install it again?
im reasonably good with comps so i can do it all myself, im just at a loss atm cause i cant even get into it in safe mode.
thanks for the help so far!


----------



## robandcoll (2 June 2007)

try CCleaner.com


----------



## x2rider (2 June 2007)

hi Dis.
Not being much of a computer tech could the system be redone using the system restore device. 
I am always a bit loath to push this button and have been tempted a couple of times to.
If you have backed up your files are these deleted when the system restore button is pressed.
Sorry about the novice Question.
Cheers martin


----------



## disarray (3 June 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> i guess i just have to hope it will start in safe mode, otherwise i cant really do anything can I?
> or will it work if i put my XP CD in before startup and install it again?
> im reasonably good with comps so i can do it all myself, im just at a loss atm cause i cant even get into it in safe mode.
> thanks for the help so far!




you can boot to the xp cd and perform a repair reinstall. it will redo the system files for you.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx



> Not being much of a computer tech could the system be redone using the system restore device.
> I am always a bit loath to push this button and have been tempted a couple of times to.
> If you have backed up your files are these deleted when the system restore button is pressed.




system restores really just restore the system state to what it was when you made the restore point. it affects system files and drivers and some programs, but your data will be ok. just make sure you maintain a reliable backup of stuff that is important to you. i receive far too many sheepish sounding "no" responses when someone rings up with a dead pc and i ask if they have a backup.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306084


----------



## Jikx (3 June 2007)

As mentioned previously, it may be your hard-drive dying. You can try and run chkdsk using the WinXP install cd by choosing recovery console.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 June 2007)

thanks heaps everyone,
i will try it all tonite when i get a chance and let you know how it goes.
thanks again and if there are anymore ideas out there let me know


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 June 2007)

If none of the above works Try the method below CHEERS hope it helps


----------



## Kimosabi (3 June 2007)

For a free virus scan of your computer go here ==> http://www.trendmicro.com.au/consumer/housecall/housecall_launch.php

These guys make the Best Anti-Virus, but you have to pay for it ==> http://www.trendmicro.com.au/consumer/products/products.php?prodgroup=4&family=7&id=88&rightnav=0,0


----------



## noirua (3 June 2007)

This free website has helped me out of trouble many times. Apart from information, there is a blog where experts will answer your problems: http://www.gadgetdetective.com

Http://www.themikemendozashow.co.uk/2006/06/show-guests.html


----------



## prawn_86 (3 June 2007)

Hi again all,
Thanks heaps for the help.
I ran chkdskand that found a couple problems, then I ran the rest of the stuff you all suggested but it didnt find anything so hopefully its all good now.
Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

Well i have an annoying* double click *and *system tray bounce *happening and even though i have a paid anti-virus program it doesn`t get everything.I don`t think any one program does detect all.

Anyway, Microsoft have a free thorough scanner  that will pick up stuff that others don`t.

Also to initially detect the virus I used Microsoft Malicious Software Removal tool, also for free.

Full scan takes ages so turn it on and walk away.

Good vibes, .


----------



## julius (24 February 2008)

what's the point of anti virus software again ?

not worth it in my opinion, contaminated files are very obvious and the ones that aren't won't get caught by the anti-virus software anyway


----------



## roland (24 February 2008)

julius said:


> what's the point of anti virus software again ?
> 
> not worth it in my opinion, contaminated files are very obvious and the ones that aren't won't get caught by the anti-virus software anyway




Hi Julius,

Where people get confused with anti virus software is in what is actually does. It will scan mail attachments for embedded attachments and provide an alert, the more advanced AV software will detect and protect against many "back door" attempts to load trojans and other nasties.

It won't protect you against you against running an executable file, such as clicking yes to install something or accepting a prompt for a download.

The problem stems from the fact that most of us are logged into our PC's as the administrator. By clicking OK for the above, you, as the Administrator, are bypassing the control of your AV software.

As Administrator you have complete authority over what is installed - as soon as you OK a suspicious activity, the Administrative powers you have will override the AV function.

You have to remember that most viruses these days are installed by an executable located on a remote site - your virus scanner is not going to be checking on files located on another machine.

Hope that helps


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 February 2008)

julius said:


> what's the point of anti virus software again ?




Hello, 
My anti-virus program "blocks" the majority of bugs that float around on the w.w.w.The bugs that do enter undetected are later found and removed on scan.
This is for 99% bugs, and no program will detect all bugs.



> not worth it in my opinion, contaminated files are very obvious and the ones that aren't won't get caught by the anti-virus software anyway




Certainly if someone has time to find the spyware,trojans,malware,worms etc. that has infected their computer then an anti-virus program is not necessary.Paid programs with regular updates (that detect new viruses) are the best to keep my puter running smoothly.


----------



## laurie (24 February 2008)

roland said:


> Hi Julius,
> 
> Where people get confused with anti virus software is in what is actually does. It will scan mail attachments for embedded attachments and provide an alert, the more advanced AV software will detect and protect against many "back door" attempts to load trojans and other nasties.
> 
> ...




So should I create for eg a Guest account to use rather than a administrator

cheers laurie


----------



## roland (24 February 2008)

laurie said:


> So should I create for eg a Guest account to use rather than a administrator
> 
> cheers laurie




No, I would suggest firstly to get yourself a good backup program, such as Acronis True Image :http://shareware.bits.com.au/acronis/trueimage.htm - always, always have a backup.

Before you install any program, create a Restore Point: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/systemrestore.mspx

Backup and create restore points as often as you think you couldn't do without the changes abd additions since your last backup.

Always have an up to date antivirus program - pay for it! - it's really good insurance.

Never, ever click on something prompting you to install something you are not 100% sure of.

Never open mail attachments from someone you don't know.

Never assume people that you do know have sent you something that is safe.

Do not trust freeware, shareware or stolen software. If you absolutely must go against this rule, then backup first.

I have 12 computers and 5 servers and have never had a virus that I wasn't prepared for.

If you ever get "Browser Stress" where you have visited a website with pop ups happening everywhere, don't panic, don't go clicking on things out of desperation. Just hit CTR ALT Delete and bring up your Task Manager and forcibly kill your browser.


----------



## nomore4s (25 February 2008)

While we're on this subject, I've been having some trouble with my email sending things twice. I'm not really that good with computers and have no idea where to start to fix this problem, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## IFocus (25 February 2008)

Whats your email program NM4


----------



## nomore4s (25 February 2008)

IFocus said:


> Whats your email program NM4




Outlook express, I think lol.

Will confirm that when I get home


----------



## IFocus (25 February 2008)

I just fixed a problem with my Outlook, Sent folder got too large had to delete it and also deleted out box folder (corrupted). 

Problem was emails with attachments were sent but mail remained in out box and kept sending every time out look checked for mail.

I got the answer from here http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/469611-outlook-express-email-stuck-outbox-2.html

If you Google your symptoms there is lots of help good luck

Focus


----------



## nomore4s (25 February 2008)

IFocus said:


> I just fixed a problem with my Outlook, Sent folder got too large had to delete it and also deleted out box folder (corrupted).
> 
> Problem was emails with attachments were sent but mail remained in out box and kept sending every time out look checked for mail.
> 
> ...




Thanks IFocus, will look into it tonight


----------



## disarray (25 February 2008)

outlook express has a maximum file size of 2gb and it can corrupt itself once it reaches it. inboxes with tons of messages and attachments can get to be huge so make sure you have mail organised into folders.

for the sending message twice thing, check viruses, make sure you run windows update (under internet explorer go Tools - Windows update), check you don't have a duplicate account.

OEBackup is a free outlook express backup utility if you think backups are a good idea.

Thunderbird is Mozillas email client if you want to switch to another program. otherwise outlook is good if you have purchased a copy of microsoft office


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 August 2008)

disarray said:


> outlook express has a maximum file size of 2gb and it can corrupt itself once it reaches it. inboxes with tons of messages and attachments can get to be huge so make sure you have mail organised into folders.
> 
> for the sending message twice thing, check viruses, make sure you run windows update (under internet explorer go Tools - Windows update), check you don't have a duplicate account.
> 
> ...




This article might be interesting:
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/firefox-hack-attack-warning/2008/08/17/1218911441873.html


----------



## Boggo (18 August 2008)

This free software has saved me twice in the last six months.
I run a scan weekly on both computers now.
http://www.superantispyware.com/?tag=SUPERANTISPYWARE

It is mainly a trojan detector and is very effective.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2008)

firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox 
firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox

Is the answer.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## SevenFX (18 August 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox
> firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox firefox
> 
> Is the answer.
> ...





Disagree, as this may not have been browser based execution, and the machine may not have been patched accordingly.

There is a following of Firefox, but it also has holes, flaws & vunerabilities in it, not to mention some websites don't work with it.

SevenFX


----------



## OzWaveGuy (13 March 2009)

I thought I'd bump this thread as I've recently been infected by a couple of malware programs during the last few weeks and this had me looking around for programs  to clean the infected PC at home. 

The symptoms were browser gets redirected to other web pages or it wouldn't load pages (both firefox and IE), couldn't connect to the internet, and any programs that require updating (eg AVG) couldn't auto update.

I run AVG antivirus and that didn't pick up any issues, but I knew something was up.

Turns out I had 2 malware infections - one that uses autorun to infect or re-infect any hard drive or USB device, and secondly a hidden windows service that hooked into the network ports and was able to redirect the browser, stop internet access, and even hijack the PC.

This second one was quite difficult to find and used plenty of tricks to hide itself (eg bypassing Windows APIs to remain invisible).

As a suggestion, you may want to look at scanning for Malware on your owns PC(s).

Cheers

OWG.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (13 March 2009)

Got a heads up the other day about "the pox" which is apparently on many USB sticks, if you have a folder on your USB stick called 'recycler' then it has the the pox, windows doesn't recognise this as it's the same as a windows file for the recycle bin. If it's on your USB it's on your computer as soon as you plug it in and vice-versa


----------



## Boggo (13 March 2009)

OzWaveGuy said:


> I thought I'd bump this thread as I've recently been infected by a couple of malware programs during the last few weeks and this had me looking around for programs  to clean the infected PC at home.




This free (unless you want it realtime) software is excellent at locating the type of malware you mention that some other software programs seem to have difficulty locating.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


----------



## OzWaveGuy (13 March 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Got a heads up the other day about "the pox" which is apparently on many USB sticks, if you have a folder on your USB stick called 'recycler' then it has the the pox, windows doesn't recognise this as it's the same as a windows file for the recycle bin. If it's on your USB it's on your computer as soon as you plug it in and vice-versa




Yep, that's the one. There is an MS technote that details how you disable autorun that can help prevent these types of attacks. One give away, this malware tries to infect other drives, so you can actually hear it every few minutes checking the CDROM drives.



> This free (unless you want it realtime) software is excellent at locating the type of malware you mention that some other software programs seem to have difficulty locating.
> 
> http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php




Yep installed this one. Seemed pretty good, but didn't clean up everything


----------



## Trevor_S (13 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> any other ideas out there?




Ubuntu.


----------



## derty (13 March 2009)

This malware removal guide from MajorGeeks is pretty good, has worked for me removing stubborn nasties.

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407


----------



## DB008 (5 November 2009)

Boggo said:


> http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php





Down loaded but half way through the installation, Kaspersky said that it can up suss. So, l terminated. Does anyone else run Malwarebytes?


----------



## Dracuu (5 November 2009)

Malwarebytes is one of the best and its free, just make sure you download it from the source -
http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Avira is one of the best AntiVirus and it is free -
http://www.avira.com/en/pages/index.php


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 November 2009)

DB008 said:


> Down loaded but half way through the installation, Kaspersky said that it can up suss. So, l terminated. Does anyone else run Malwarebytes?




Check on Kaspersky's site what conflicts they may have.


----------



## kbp (5 November 2009)

The non-stop rollbar when login may be caused by hardware or virus.

To be safe on internet:
1. use firefox for browsing (internet explorer is too bad, it cannot protect itself from hackers so how can it protect users?)
2. use an antivirus program. I have been using Comodo for 5 years. It's free and much better than mcaffee, avg, norton antivirus etc. If you set it to safe mode, it will ask you whenever a program run i.e. no chance for virus to run without your consence. For usual programs like Word, Excel... , if you dont want to be asked whenever they run, just tick the box "remember my selection". Sure anyother antivirus has this feature but they are either too heavy or unaffective.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 March 2010)

This is the week of computer problems for me.
I cannot connect to the internet with browsers Firefox and IE. Both browsers are blank and fail to load up. There is just a blank screen.

Considering both browsers don't work I am assuming it is a browser hijack type of problem. The computer has internet connectivity because programs update etc. I've run scans but nothing.
I've also noticed the memory running a little higher than before the problem started. It is vista OS. 
Any ideas?


----------



## johnnyg (25 March 2010)

Run Hijack This, get a log then past it into here ---> http://hijackthis.de/


----------



## nt2subtle (25 March 2010)

Hijack this is fantastic at looking for spyware etc! I use'd to use it alot

I put this in another thread, but i have been using VIPRE for a few days and i'm happy (30 day trial). Look for Sunbelt VIPRE on google and give it a go.

No issues with hogging CPU and memory! (so far!)

Just my two cents


----------



## Whiskers (25 March 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> This is the week of computer problems for me.
> I cannot connect to the internet with browsers Firefox and IE. Both browsers are blank and fail to load up. There is just a blank screen.
> 
> Considering both browsers don't work I am assuming it is a browser hijack type of problem. The computer has internet connectivity because programs update etc. *I've run scans but nothing*.
> ...




Snake, have you run a system error scan or just virus type scans?

I sometimes have audio and display problems and most times I fix it by running file system scan and or 'Boot Time Defragmentation' in Diskeeper.


----------



## disarray (25 March 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I cannot connect to the internet with browsers Firefox and IE. Both browsers are blank and fail to load up. There is just a blank screen.




there was a bit of malware floating around a month or so ago that would set a proxy for internet traffic to loopback in the browser.

under ie check tools - internet options - connections tab - LAN settings and make sure "use proxy for lan" is unticked. if it fixes it do the same in firefox.

this security hole was patched out so make sure you're up to date with your windows updates.

can you open task manager btw? if not you may well have the malware so there's some processes you'll have to kill and services to take out of msconfig / startup


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 March 2010)

Thanks for the replies Whiskers and Disarray. 

Considering both browsers were not working and there was connectivity along with increased memory being used I thought the best option was a system restore. I now have two working browsers and lower memory being used. 

Hijack this is only of use if a browser can be used to download it with. I've used it before and would have if I could have. Thanks.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 March 2010)

I don't know if this would work with Vista or Windows 7, but with Windows XP, when I have encountered corrupted systems problems attributed to malware, rather than do a full system install/restore I have used the system "restore to an earlier point"  option.  
"Programs", "Accessories", "System Tools", "System Restore".

Restoring to an earlier version dated prior to the time the problem surfaced usualy works.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 October 2011)

Problem as follows. Can anyone help?

System is a few years old, nothing fancy and running Windows XP.

Had a Rootkit virus today and this now seems to have been removed by anti-virus software. That's the good bit.

The bad part is that there is nothing left visible in terms of documents or programs. It all appears to be gone, the whole lot. The folders are literally empty and the desktop is a black page with nothing on it apart from the bar at the bottom.

Despite the above however, I'm posting this using the computer in question. I started Internet Explorer via Windows Update and going to the Windows Update home page. That launched IE, and from there I can brows the internet just fine.

Now, the favourites in IE has been cleared as has the history. And yet once I started typing www.aussiestockforums... there it was - the history started appearing and it even logged me straight in when I went to the site. 

So in short, I can't see ANY programs, files, browsing history or anything else and yet I'm using one right now. It still seems to be there, but just not visible by normal means. click on "Start" and I get a completely blank page popping up with not even the standard options there.

Now, I'm thinking that there's some damage / loss of some Windows files but that data saved on the computer might still be there. I do backups, but I did create some rather useful files over the past couple of weeks and let's just say I haven't backed them up so I'd rather recover files etc if at all possible.

What to do now? Any suggestions? As I said, I'm using the seemingly "empty" computer right now so it can't be completely dead even though it appears to be "on the surface".

Anyone have any good ideas? Another thing to mention is that I did try a manual windows update to see what happened - it comes up with an error message saying that I need to be logged in as an adminstrator (which I am) and doesn't let me go any further.

Edit: I can't do the System Restore thing as in the post from nulla nulla because I can't actually get into "Accessories", "System Tools" etc. There's literally nothing at all in "Programs" (and yet I'm using IE right now...).

Another one - "Task Manager has been disabled by your administrator". Hmm... This is stand alone machine not a network, and I am the administrator and sure haven't diabled Task Manager (and I have no idea how to do so anyway).

Help...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 October 2011)

Buy a mac.

gg


----------



## chrislp (27 October 2011)

While I was reading your post Smurf I was thinking maybe a System Restore might help but saw you couldn't select it through Windows. 

You can try using this method. When windows boots keep pressing F8 to get to the safe mode selection. The information on how to to that is on the same page I linked in case you have troubles.

Hopefully you might get some results from that.

Just curious what anti-virus program do you have & is it up to date?


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Buy a mac.
> 
> gg




+100

Moved to a mac 3 years ago. Never had a virus since and I don't use any antivirus s/w. I still have a windows pc that I use for e-tax. I just hate turning to on.


----------



## Logique (27 October 2011)

Smurf I think you've probably got corrupted files in your Win XP, so you may need to reinstall it. You'll need the supplied installation CD. 

Exhaust the alternatives first.  For System Restore, that's a great suggestion by chrislp above - Safe Mode start, then at the Command Prompt, enter C:\windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe 

Have a read of this article - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978788
How to perform an in-place upgrade (reinstallation) of Windows XP


----------



## disarray (27 October 2011)

Sup smurf. I saw something like this a while ago and a piece of malware had corrupted / hijacked the explorer.exe shell. Given your symptoms i think this is what happened.

Google "virus corrupt explorer" and check some of the forum postings from people who appear to be suffering similar symptoms. I can't help more atm i am afraid because i'm out and about


----------



## Tink (27 October 2011)

I had that a few months ago Smurf, I had to redo my whole computer, it was in need of a clean out anyway.

Thankfully my computer guy could save all my things and has saved them on another drive 

Good luck


----------



## skyQuake (27 October 2011)

Check C: Drive, all your stuff should be in there. Locate the C :\Documents and Settings\<ur username> folder and snoop around. 
It may just have corrupted ur login profile so thats why you see nothing

Good luck


----------



## McLovin (27 October 2011)

Once you've fixed the problem, ditch IE and change to Firefox. Much better security.


----------



## pixel (27 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Once you've fixed the problem, ditch IE and change to Firefox. Much better security.



 +1
or, counting all my 'puters where I ditched IE in favour of Firefox: +4


----------



## LostMyShirt (27 October 2011)

Does not sound like a conventional spyware/adware sort of problem - and then again it may very well be. It could also be a hardware problem, but lets analyze it.

If you are able to get into the windows start up, your hardware may not be the issue - however it freezes there. First you were able to get into safe mode (safe mode only loads the necessary devices barring networking devices). From that point XP had worked for a few weeks.

It sounds to me like it is software and not hardware however not barring the possibility of a corupted sector in the hard drive. Hard faults in HD's render them useless, and not semi-operational. Though software issues pertaining to your OS (Operating System) may very well lead to such a failure in booting.

I reccomend a full format of the hard drive coupled wth a fresh install if windows. If this does not solve the problem, then it is most likely hardware, though I am rather in doubt of that being the case.

There have been instances of troublesom trojans deleting and replacing themselves as windows system files. Anti-Virus programs pick the system file up as a virus, and you delete it accordingly. Then you will find windows no longer boots, as an important file has been switched. The remedy for this is, yes you guessed it - a format and a fresh install. 

The format is requiered to wipe the hard drive of any troublesom software.

Please back-up all important files via safe-mode before doing this as YOU WILL LOSE ALL YOUR DATA.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 October 2011)

Try the recommendation above "Tapping F8" as you boot up. It should give you a list of boot options. Try the "boot last known working version", if that doesn't work try the "safe" boot option and do the "restore from earlier version". Good luck.


----------



## pixel (13 May 2013)

*Attention Members.*
I've seen lots of fake emails from financial institutions, the Tax Office, even telcos.
This is a new one. Looks authentic enough, but you can bet your bottom Dollar it's a fraud:



> Dear Member,
> 
> We have recently noticed many attacks to our database and this
> requires us to rebuild our system integrity. We regularly screen our
> ...




I have a similar one forwarded to NAB's hoax line. Seems the crims won't give up - although I don't have a NAB account.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 July 2013)

Can someone tell me how to get rid of a popup virus?

On any web page i visit, it underlines certain words, creating a hyperlink to "work from home and make $$"-style websites.  If you hover anywhere near the hyperlinked word, a popup appaers.

Have scanned with AVG - nothing showing.  Thanks.


----------



## boofhead (12 July 2013)

Is it a virus are annoying embedded advertising on the site? A few sites do that.


----------



## sptrawler (12 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Can someone tell me how to get rid of a popup virus?
> 
> On any web page i visit, it underlines certain words, creating a hyperlink to "work from home and make $$"-style websites.  If you hover anywhere near the hyperlinked word, a popup appaers.
> 
> Have scanned with AVG - nothing showing.  Thanks.




Try downloading and running 'malwarebytes', I find it better than AGV for locating a bug once it's on the computer.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Try downloading and running 'malwarebytes', I find it better than AGV for locating a bug once it's on the computer.




Definitely a virus boof.

Thanks sptrawler.


----------



## skc (12 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Can someone tell me how to get rid of a popup virus?
> 
> On any web page i visit, it underlines certain words, creating a hyperlink to "work from home and make $$"-style websites.  If you hover anywhere near the hyperlinked word, a popup appaers.
> 
> Have scanned with AVG - nothing showing.  Thanks.




Try this.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/937993

And only go to pr0n sites that you trust


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 July 2013)

skc said:


> Try this.
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/937993
> 
> And only go to pr0n sites that you trust




Thanks skc.

Turns out it was an add on for Firefox I installed a few days back.  I would have thought they'd all be checked by Mozilla.


----------



## MrBurns (12 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks skc.
> 
> Turns out it was an add on for Firefox I installed a few days back.  I would have thought they'd all be checked by Mozilla.




So it's fixed ?

Worth downloading this - 

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Take the free one, I had a virus in Firefox recently , in the end I uninstalled it using Revo as it does the job better, reinstalled FF and all ok.


----------



## Longjaw (12 July 2013)

Eset is very good,

http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/

Takes a little while but very efficient,I use it on customers computers when all else fails.

When you are sure you are clean,and you have a bank account with NAB,they have a 6 month free antivirus available,it is only for NAB customers,bit hard to find,just login and go to security.

Its called Webroot SecureAnywhere,I find it a very confident antivirus with extra system tools for stopping of unwanted start up processes.
Uses very little resources and is right up there in antivirus detectors.
Seems to be no limits on downloads as we have 7 computers in the house and I have installed it also on customers systems.


----------



## Julia (12 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks skc.
> 
> Turns out it was an add on for Firefox I installed a few days back.  I would have thought they'd all be checked by Mozilla.



I ignore all notices to update Firefox because every time I've done so, a problem has resulted immediately afterwards.
Running Vipre antivirus, Malaware Bytes and Super Antispyware, and haven't had any problems for some years.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (12 July 2013)

Just use Chrome :


----------



## DB008 (13 July 2013)

Julia said:


> I ignore all notices to update Firefox because every time I've done so, a problem has resulted immediately afterwards.
> Running Vipre antivirus, Malaware Bytes and Super Antispyware, and haven't had any problems for some years.




Been running a Macbook Pro for some years, with no AV, and haven't had any problems.

I just got sick of Windows (xp). Having said that, Window 7 was nice to use.


----------



## bellenuit (13 July 2013)

DB008 said:


> Been running a Macbook Pro for some years, with no AV, and haven't had any problems.




I don't want to turn this into a windows vs mac thread, but I am the same. I've been running an iMac without any AV software since 2009 with no problems. When I mentioned that on the Whirlpool forums, one poster admonished me for not having AV software installed. He said I was inconsiderate because should I get an email with a windows virus in it, even though it will not harm my Mac, because I don't have AV installed it will not be highlighted as containing a virus so should I forward the email on to a Windows user that user could become infected. There is some perverse logic to that, though I am completely unmoved by it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 July 2013)

writing from my phone.  laptop now not starting.  desktop lpsu blown up.  ayyyaya


----------



## Longjaw (13 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> writing from my phone.  laptop now not starting.  desktop lpsu blown up.  ayyyaya




Will it start in safe mode? if you can and have internet,use this.

http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 July 2013)

Longjaw said:


> Will it start in safe mode? if you can and have internet,use this.
> 
> http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/




Desktop working again, but laptop is gone.  Got the bsod, tried everything.  Then I decided to open it up and in the process seem to have busted the on/off switch.


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2013)

A reasonable security measure is to NOT use teh administrator account in windows.

Set you personal account as a standard user.

You can always do s/w installs by running the program as an administrator - windows wuill ask you for the password fro the admin account.

Because you are a standard user it's a lot harder for a virus to install itself and make changes to windows.

I did this for one of my housemates a couple fo years back when he got infected by a very nasty virus.  Took me 4 hours to finally remove it.  Since changing him to a standard user he's not had another issue.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 July 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> A reasonable security measure is to NOT use teh administrator account in windows.
> 
> Set you personal account as a standard user.
> 
> ...




Thanks, this sounds good.

And thanks everyone for all the other input too.


----------



## drsmith (15 July 2013)

I turned mine on tonight and it wouldn't go.

Absolutely nothing. Dead as a dodo.

Spare power cable, different power point, checked internal cable connections, nothing.

I have a spare PSU so I can test it with that tomorrow. For now though, I'm reduced to laptop.


----------



## sptrawler (15 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> I turned mine on tonight and it wouldn't go.
> 
> Absolutely nothing. Dead as a dodo.
> 
> ...




Definately sounds like power supply.


----------



## Logique (15 July 2013)

drsmith said:


> I turned mine on tonight and it wouldn't go.
> Absolutely nothing. Dead as a dodo.
> Spare power cable, different power point, checked internal cable connections, nothing.
> I have a spare PSU so I can test it with that tomorrow. For now though, I'm reduced to laptop.



This happened with my PC recently. It turned out the power cable had worked just loose enough to make a bad connection. But power surges can cook your PSU for sure, was there a burning smell.


----------



## drsmith (16 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Definately sounds like power supply.



I hooked up a spare to the motherboard connections only and while there was power to the mobo (CPU fan started), this power supply immediately fried. It was the original that came with the PC.

I then hooked up a second spare (from an older PC) and there was again power to the mobo and fortunately, this PSU didn't fry.

So it looks a new PSU for the PC, two in the bin and one back with the old PC odds and ends.


----------



## johenmo (16 July 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> A reasonable security measure is to NOT use teh administrator account in windows.
> 
> Set you personal account as a standard user.
> 
> ...




I do this too.  My mate runs the IS system for a health organisation across multiple sites & suggested this.  computer shop guy was very impressed that a typical user does this! I wouldn't do anything else now.  If you do nothing else today, do this.

Word of warning  - if you do this when you first setup then change a standard account to Administrator you "lose" the first account.  I googled and found this out after the fact..


----------



## basilio (23 October 2013)

Something to be aware of when opening attachments.

There is a very effective new piece of malware called Cryptolocker Ransomware. Short story is that if it gets on your computer (ie through an attachment) it encrypts all your data, tells you what has happened and then starts a 100 hour time clock for you to pay $300 to rescue your information.

If you don't pay up you lose your data forever.

Worth checking out and being very careful with your Malware  security.

http://blog.malwarebytes.org/intelligence/2013/10/cryptolocker-ransomware-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## pixel (11 June 2014)

The recent Heartbleed attack on eBay may have sparked some flow-on effect.
This morning, I received a genuine-looking confirmation email from PayPal, about payment for a purchase I (allegedly) made recently. It contained the usual link to the item I bought - except I know I didn't buy it.

*In case anyone receives a similar "dodgy" message, please be careful and don't click on any link:

The email differed in at least three key features that gave it away as being fake:*
The salutation just said "Hello:" whereas PayPal will greet their clients with the full name;
The paypal address, from which it was sent, has some extra characters in it;
Although it was sent to my correct email account, PayPal uses my client name as Alias; the fake didn't.

I forwarded the fake to spoof at ebay.com.au and hope it helps them catch the barstuds.


----------



## Logique (12 June 2014)

johenmo said:


> I do this too.  My mate runs the IS system for a health organisation across multiple sites & suggested this.  computer shop guy was very impressed that a typical user does this! I wouldn't do anything else now.  If you do nothing else today, do this.
> Word of warning  - if you do this when you first setup then change a standard account to Administrator you "lose" the first account.  I googled and found this out after the fact..



Oh yes all very technically clever.

Try starting up a computer with multiple account users. You'll need to be patient. 

Not going to happen.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 December 2015)

Got an email and the sender is:

delays@ato.gov.au

And I can't tell if that address is legitimate.  I don't want to have to open it to find out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrBurns (3 December 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Got an email and the sender is:
> 
> delays@ato.gov.au
> 
> ...





Delete.

https://www.ato.gov.au/general/onli...line-security/how-to-verify-or-report-a-scam/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 December 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Delete.
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/general/onli...line-security/how-to-verify-or-report-a-scam/




I was just reading that page!  Thanks.


----------



## pixel (3 December 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Got an email and the sender is:
> 
> delays@ato.gov.au
> 
> ...




Google the address or the subject line. I did and found this: 
https://www.ato.gov.au/general/onli...line-security/how-to-verify-or-report-a-scam/

Generally, it's a safe bet to assume such an email is fake. Government agencies will never email you "out of the blue", unless you're registered with them for some specific purpose. And in such a case, the message will say something like "Log on to myGov and check your mailbox."


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Google the address or the subject line. I did and found this:
> https://www.ato.gov.au/general/onli...line-security/how-to-verify-or-report-a-scam/
> 
> Generally, it's a safe bet to assume such an email is fake. Government agencies will never email you "out of the blue", unless you're registered with them for some specific purpose. And in such a case, the message will say something like "Log on to myGov and check your mailbox."




The subject line and emailer looked very legitimate.  They will get a few, no doubt.  My email is registered with the real ATO/my Gov and I was expecting a delay so I could easily have clicked it.


----------



## pixel (3 December 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The subject line and emailer looked very legitimate.  They will get a few, no doubt.  My email is registered with the real ATO/my Gov and I was expecting a delay so I could easily have clicked it.




*That's why it pays to know hoe myGov operates*: They will not email anything sensitive, nor will they ask you to open any attachments or click on links.
Few people keep that in mind; many will quickly click. Spammers and scammers count on that and thrive.


----------



## Logique (4 December 2015)

basilio said:


> Something to be aware of when opening attachments.
> 
> There is a very effective new piece of malware called Cryptolocker Ransomware. Short story is that if it gets on your computer (ie through an attachment) it encrypts all your data, tells you what has happened and then starts a 100 hour time clock for you to pay $300 to rescue your information.
> If you don't pay up you lose your data forever.
> ...



I hope my security program has learnt to identify this horrible virus. Backup your data people.


----------



## Logique (4 December 2015)

pixel said:


> The recent Heartbleed attack on eBay may have sparked some flow-on effect.
> This morning, I received a genuine-looking confirmation email from PayPal, about payment for a purchase I (allegedly) made recently. It contained the usual link to the item I bought - except I know I didn't buy it.
> 
> *In case anyone receives a similar "dodgy" message, please be careful and don't click on any link:
> ...



I received one of these also. Scarily authentic looking.


----------

